# L’idea di realizzare un museo che raccogliesse e valorizzasse queste opere



## tuomasr

Ciao a tutti!

Ho letto una presentazione di un museo e nel testo ho trovato una maniera di usare il congiuntivo imperfetto per me strana. Non mi sembra essere in linea con il consecutio temporum. Oppure si usa il congiuntivo imperfetto perché l'idea della frase è nata nel passato?  La frase per me strana è questa:

"L’idea di realizzare un museo che raccogliesse e valorizzasse queste opere risale all’ultima decade del
secolo scorso."

Sarebbe giusto sostituire il congiuntivo imperfetto con il condizionale presente in questo modo?:

"L’idea di realizzare un museo che raccoglierebbe e valorizzerebbe queste opere risale all’ultima decade del
secolo scorso."


----------



## Pietruzzo

È una relativa finale in cui va usato il congiuntivo o la forma implicita "per raccogliere".


----------



## TheCrociato91

Nelle relative si tende ad usare il congiuntivo imperfetto anziché l'indicativo imperfetto ("un museo che raccoglieva e valorizzava...") quando si pongono delle limitazioni, dei requisiti o delle condizioni in questo caso riferiti al museo (un museo specifico, particolare, uno che "raccogliesse e valorizzasse ..."). Si usa spesso in frasi in cui il soggetto vuole, desidera o cerca qualcosa ("desideravo un cane che mi obbedisse") o quando, come in questo caso, il complemento oggetto "il museo" è l'oggetto di una ricerca di qualcosa di desiderato, voluto.


----------



## tuomasr

TheCrociato91 said:


> Nelle relative si tende ad usare il congiuntivo imperfetto anziché l'indicativo imperfetto ("un museo che raccoglieva e valorizzava...") Si usa spesso in frasi in cui il soggetto vuole, desidera o cerca qualcosa ("desideravo un cane che mi obbedisse") o quando, come in questo caso, il complemento oggetto "il museo" è l'oggetto di una ricerca di qualcosa di desiderato, voluto.



La frase che ho citato deve essere definitivamente in imperfetto?


----------



## bearded

tuomasr said:


> La frase che ho citato deve essere definitivamente inall' imperfetto?


Grammaticalmente no, però dicendo ''un museo che raccolga..' sembra che la raccolta debba avvenire adesso, e si avverte una leggera contraddizione con ''risale..al secolo scorso''. Come hai scritto tu, è più appropriato l'imperfetto perché l'idea è nata nel passato.
Vorrei confermare anche che il condizionale sarebbe sbagliato: ci vuole comunque il congiuntivo come ha scritto Pietruzzo al #2.

*La* consecutio è femminile.


----------



## tuomasr

Grazie a tutti per i commenti!!!


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... è più appropriato l'imperfetto perché l'idea è nata nel passato ...Vorrei confermare anche che il condizionale sarebbe sbagliato: ci vuole comunque il congiuntivo ...


Ho una domanda a proposito: se non si trattasse di riferimento al passato, allora si potrebbe usare il condizionale? Oppure, quale delle seguenti frasei è corretta:

"Bisogna realizzare un museo che _raccogliesse_ e _valorizzasse_ queste opere"
"Bisogna realizzare un museo che _raccoglierebbe_ e _valorizzerebbe_ queste opere"

(La versione "Bisogna realizzare un museo che _raccolga_ e _valorizzi_ queste opere" mi è chiara; con gli esempi precedenti vorrei  esprimere/accentuare piuttosto la ipoteticità/desiderio/possibilità ...  della propria idea)


----------



## tuomasr

Mi sono domandato proprio la stessa cosa!


----------



## bearded

Nella frase OP, se non c'è un riferimento al passato e quindi si vuole proprio esprimere l'idea che la raccolta delle opere è avvenuta ed avviene sempre - diciamo in modo atemporale, si può usare il congiuntivo presente: ''l'idea di realizzare un museo che raccolga...risale... ''. Lo si può fare perché il presente nella principale ('risale') lo consente. A me sembra però più naturale l'imperfetto, come detto al #5, per via delle parole 'al secolo scorso'.
- Bisogna realizzare un museo che raccogliesse: col verbo della principale al presente, non si può usare questo congiuntivo imperfetto, per ragioni di consecutio: andrebbe bene se ci fosse ''bisognava''.
- Bisogna realizzare un museo che raccoglierebbe: il condizionale è sbagliatissimo in ogni caso (è un ''pugno nell'orecchio'' per un italiano).
Se c'è 'bisogna', ci vuole 'raccolga'. Il condizionale si usa di solito in frasi principali, non nelle secondarie.
Per accentuare l'idea della possibilità/del desiderio, ecc.(idea però già espressa dal congiuntivo), in questi casi usiamo semmai il verbo potere:
- bisogna realizzare un museo che possa raccogliere..
- bisognava realizzare un museo che potesse raccogliere..
Ma probabilmente gli amici non-italiani non avvertono pienamente il valore finale e potenziale del congiuntivo dopo questo ''che'' ('un museo che raccolga' corrisponde già a 'un museo che possa raccogliere': la ricerca di ulteriori sottolineature di questo valore appare superflua).

PS. La costruzione con l'infinito offre forse più possibilità:
- realizzare un museo, per raccogliere..
- realizzare un museo, con lo scopo di raccogliere..
- realizzare un museo in grado di raccogliere..
o addirittura
- realizzare un museo per la raccolta di..


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Ma probabilmente gli amici non-italiani non avvertono pienamente il valore finale e potenziale del congiuntivo dopo questo ''che'' ('un museo che raccolga' corrisponde già a 'un museo che possa raccogliere' ...)


Non è questo il mio "problema" (parlo per me, ovviamente).  Semplicemente ho dei dilemmi per quanto riguarda il possibile/eventuale uso del congiuntivo imperfetto col verbo della principale al presente (o comunque riferendosi al presente nel senso ipotetico). 





> ...  A me sembra però più naturale l'imperfetto, come detto al #5, per via delle parole 'al secolo scorso'.


Se ho capito bene, allora p.e. la frase "L’idea di realizzare un museo che raccogliesse e valorizzasse queste opere è sempre attuale" sarebbe sbagliata. E' così?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Se ho capito bene, allora p.e. la frase "L’idea di realizzare un museo che raccogliesse e valorizzasse queste opere è sempre attuale" sarebbe sbagliata. E' così?


Sì, io l'avverto come scorretta. Per me qui ci vuole ''raccolga/valorizzi''.
 Però forse altri italiani potrebbero non essere del tutto  d'accordo; in effetti, in frasi ipotetico-eventuali riferite al presente, qualche volta usiamo anche il congiuntivo imperfetto: in questi casi, però, nella principale normalmente si trova il condizionale e non il presente indicativo (es. ''un uomo che si denudasse per strada verrebbe arrestato per oltraggio al pudore'').



francisgranada said:


> Non è questo il mio "problema"


Mi pareva che tu fossi alla ricerca di un'ulteriore ''accentuazione'' del valore di desiderio e possibilità, con l'ultima frase del tuo #7... Avevo frainteso.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Avevo frainteso.


 Neanche tanto; sono io che non mi sono espresso abbastanza chiaramente. Comunque, la tua risposta dettagliata (#9) la trovo molto utile, inclusa la parte





> ...  "il condizionale è sbagliatissimo in ogni caso (è un ''pugno nell'orecchio'' per un italiano).


----------



## tuomasr

Ho un'altro esempio (ma forse non simile). La frase proviene da "Don Camillo" di G. Guareschi p. 189:

"Non mi pare che fosse il caso di venire alle tre di notte per fare una discussione di questo genere"

Mi sembra che qui "fosse" sia contraddittoria con "non mi pare" per quanto riguarda la consecutio temporum. Ovvero avrei scelto di dire "Non mi pare che sia il caso di venire alle tre di notte..."

Cosa pensate, perché nella frase originaria si usa il congiuntivo imperfetto invece del congiuntivo presente, nonostante la consecutio temporum?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non mi pare (ora) che (prima) fosse il caso di venire. Non ci vedo niente di strano. Non si potrebbe per esempio dire "non mi pare che stamattina ci fosse il sole"?


----------



## tuomasr

Pietruzzo, capisco la tua idea e non mi sembrerebbe esserci niente di strano nella frase che ho citato se non la concordanza dei tempi ponesse come una regola:

Luisa pensa (presente)   
  che io sia andato a Roma (congiuntivo passato) anteriorità
  che io vada a Roma     (congiuntivo presente)     contemporaneità
  che andrò a Roma     (futuro semplice)      posteriorità

La mia fonte: Concordanza dei tempi - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

tuomasr said:


> Luisa pensa (presente)
> che io sia andato a Roma (congiuntivo passato) anteriorità


Manca un caso importante di ''anteriorità'' in questa regola o 'casistica' dei tempi  di Wikipedia, così come citata da tuomasr.  Infatti ''X pensa che io sia andato a Roma'' si riferisce ad un passato espresso (nel discorso diretto) dal passato prossimo:
Io sono andato a Roma > (X pensa che) io sia andato a Roma.
Ma, in Italiano, spesso e volentieri il passato è espresso dall'imperfetto o  dal passato remoto (con sfumature e significati temporali diversi):
Io andavo a Roma/io andai a Roma > (X pensa che) io andassi a Roma.
Ciò corrisponde esattamente all'esempio di Pietruzzo:
Stamattina c'era il sole > (non mi pare che) stamattina ci fosseil sole.
Vedo che Pietruzzo non ha più risposto, ma la sua osservazione del #14 secondo me era perfettamente fondata.
Tuomasr non ha citato tutto: infatti in Wikipedia i casi di imperfetto - come quello da me esposto - sono previsti:  sotto alla tabella dei tempi c'è l'esempio _Luisa pensa che gli antichi Romani fossero persone abitudinarie. _(Chissà perché sempre questa Luisa..).


----------



## tuomasr

Grazie, bearded! Avevo frainteso questa faccenda ma ora la capisco.


----------

